# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  اعمال تورث الفقر

## ابوحسن التونسي

أعمال تورث الفقر/ السيّد سامي خضرا

العدد 194
معارف اسلامية
آداب ومستحبات‏ 

أعمال تورث الفقر 

السيد سامي خضرا 

نتناول أعمالاً ورد أنها توجب الفقر... نذكرها لنتجنَّبها، مقابل ما ذُكر في العدد السابق من آداب توجب الرزق، نرجو أن نكون قد تأدبنا بها.‏ 

قال الله ربي جلَّ جلاله (الله يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ إِنَّ الله بِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ عَلِيمٌ) (العنكبوت: 62).‏ 



# ما يورث الف 



1 ارتكاب الذَنْبِ سَبَبٌ لحِرْمان الرزق.‏ 

روي عن النبي (صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم) أنّه قال: إنّ روح القُدس نَفَثَ في رَوْعِيَ أنّ نَفْساً لَنْ تموتَ حتّى تستوفي رزقها، فاتّقوا الله، وأجْمِلُوا في الطَلَبِ، ولا يحملنّكُم إبْطاءُ الرزق على أنْ تطلبوه بمعاصي الله تعالى، فإنّ الله عزّ وجلّ لا يُدرَك ما عنده إلاّ بطاعته.‏ 

وفي النص: إن المؤمن ليذنب الذنب فيحرم به الرزق.‏ 

2 وكذا الصُبْحة (نَوم الصَباح إذا كان ينام ارتفاعَ النهار) تمنع الرزق،‏ 

وهي النوم أوّل النهار، لأنّه وقت الذكر، ثمّ وقت طلب الكسب.‏ 

وقد ورد في هذه النومة مذامّ في الحديث الشريف: روي عن النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أنّه قال: نومَةُ الصُبْحة مَعْجزة، منفخَة، مَكْسَلة، مَوْرَمة، مَفْشلة، مَنْسأة للحاجة.‏ 

وعن أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)، قال: اتّقوا الصُبْحَة فإنّها مَجْفَرة، مَنْتَنَة لِلجرْم.‏ 

ونومة الغداة (فترة الصبح) مشؤومة تطرد الرزق. (بحار: 86 301).‏ 



3 والنوم بين العشاءَين 



4 والنوم قبل طلوع الشمس.‏ 

5 وكذا كثرة النوم.‏ 

6 والكَسَل، والتواني عن أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام أنه قال: (من التواني يتولّد الكسلُ).‏ 

7 الكذبُ، فإنّه يُورث الفقر.‏ 

عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام)، قال: إنّ الرجل ليكذب الكذبة فيحرم بها رزقه...‏ 

8 وكثرة الاستماع إلى الغناء.‏ 

9 والاستخفاف بالصلاة.‏ 

10 وإسْراع الخروج من المسجد (بعد صلاة الفجر) (وعن أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): الجلوس في المسجد من بعد طلوع الفجر إلى حين طلوع الشمس للاشتغال بِذكْرِ الله سبحانه أسرعُ في تيسير الرزق من الضرب في أقطار الأرض).‏ 

11 والإبكار في الذهاب إلى السوق، والإبطاءُ في الرجوع منه إلى العشي.‏ 

12 المال الحرام يؤدي للفقر.‏ 

عن رسول الله (صلّى اللّه عليه وآله): من كسب مالاً من غير حلّه أفقره الله.‏ 

13 ونداء الأبَويْنِ باسْمهما، فاحترامهما يقتضي مناداتهما بما يوجب الوقار وحفظ مكانتهما.‏ 

14 وترك الدعاء للوالدَيْن.‏ 

15 ودعاء الشرّ على الوالِدَيْنِ.‏ 

16 والإسراف (عن أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) أنه قال: سببُ الفقر الإسرافُ، وعنه: من أسْرفَ في طلب الدنيا مات فقيراً).‏ 

17 والبُخْلُ (في حِكم الإمام أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): البُخْلُ فقر، والبخيلُ متعجّلُ الفقر).‏ 

18 والتقتير (عن أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): أفقر الناس من قتّر على نفسه مع الغنى والسعة).‏ 

19 واليمين الفاجرة أي القسَم الكاذبة وشهادة الزور.‏ 

20 والأكْل جُنُباً.‏ 

21 والأكْل متّكئاً على جَنْبٍ.‏ 

22 والتَهاوُن بِسقاط المائدة (أي تحقير فتات الخبز).‏ 

23 وكَنْس البيت في الليل.‏ 

24 وترك القُمامة في البيت (الكُناسة، وهي الزبالة).‏ 

25 وترك بيت العنكبوت في البيت.‏ 

26 وترك تخمير الأواني (سترها، والمراد عدم تغطية الأواني بل تركها مكشوفة).‏ 

27 وشراء كسرات الخبز من الفُقراء والسائلين (إستغلالاً لحاجتهم وفقرهم).‏ 

28 وإطْفاء السراج بالنَفَس.‏ 

كل ذلك يُورِثُ الفقر، وقد عُرِفَ بالآثار.‏ 

29 وكذا الكِتابةُ بقَلَمٍ مَعْقودٍ (المراد بالقلم ما هو من عود القصب، إذا كانت معه واحدة من العُقَد التي فيه).‏ 

30 والامْتشاط بمشط متكَسّرٍ.‏ 

31 والتمشط من قيام.‏ 

32 والتَعَممُ (أي لبس العمامة على الرأس) قاعداً.‏ 

33 والتَسَرْوُلُ (أي لبس السروال) قائماً.‏ 

34 والاتّكاء على أحَدِ زوجي الباب (لوحي الباب).‏ 

35 والتوضُّؤ في المَبْرَز (محلّ البِراز يعني مجمع الغائط).‏ 

36 والجلوس على العتبة.‏ 

37 والنوم عُرْياناً.‏ 

38 والسؤال: أي المسألة للناس والتسوُّل.‏ 

عن الإمامُ أميرُ المؤمنين (عليه السلام): المسألة مفتاح الفقر.‏ 

وعنه: من الواجب على الفقير أنْ لا يبذل من غير اضطرار سؤاله.‏ 

وعنه: السؤالُ يُضعف لسان المتكلّم... ويَمْحقُ الرزقَ.‏ 

39 والتهاوُنُ في الأمور.‏ 

40 والزنا.‏ 

41 وإظهار الحرص.‏ 

فالرزق لا يسوقه حرص حريص.‏ 

42 وتجفيف الوجه بالثوب، فالمستحب تركه ليجف، خاصة على أثر الوضوء، أو تجفيفه بالمنديل.‏ 

43 وترك التقدير في المعيشة.‏ 

44 وقطيعة الرحم.‏ 

45 والمشي قدّامَ المشايخ.‏ 

46 وترك غسل اليدين عند الأكل.‏ 

47 والخِلال بكلّ خَشَبَةٍ أي بأي خشبة دون رعاية المستحب، فالمستحب الذي لا يُترك استعمال السواك الذي هو من عود الأراك، ففيه خير كثير وهو المسنون فالسواك مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب (ولا بأس بالتدليك بالإصبع).‏ 

والسواك مستحب في كل وقت ويشتد استحبابه عند الصلاة والوضوء وقراءة القرآن، وعند الاستيقاظ من النوم، وعند تغير رائحة الفم.‏ 

48 واللعن على الأولاد.‏ 

اللهم ارزقنا من حيث نحتسب ومن حيث لا نحتسب إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.‏

----------


## سيناريو

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخوي أبو حسن* 
*صراحة في أشياء أسويها وماأدري أنها تجلب الفقر*

*مشاكة مميزة ومفيده* 

*لاعدمناك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نعوذ بالله من الفقر

اللهم ارزقنا من حيث نحتسب ومن حيث لا نحتسب إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.
سلمت وبوركت يا ابوحسن
موفق بعون الله

----------


## دانة الشوق

مشكور أخوي أبو حسن

على موضوعك القيم

لاعدمنا تواجدك

----------


## لحن الخلود

رحم الله والديك اخي 
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السلام عليكم 


شكرا على الطرح

----------

